# windows 10



## bigpagoda (Jul 30, 2017)

Anyone heard about the new Windows 10 upgrade that is designed to make thousands of older pc's obsolete? I am having an issue with the new upgrade making my computer not work on popular sites (ebay-craigslist etc) so I looked up problems with the new upgrade and am hearing that windows 10 is basically going to stop supporting tons of hardware that is not relatively new. Also the upgrade cannot be rolled back so many computers that were working will suddenly become useless. This may be great for e-scrap supplies but I think it sucks they didn't warn anyone their automatic update might mean they have to go buy a new computer.


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 30, 2017)

Change to Ubuntu. I did in 2008, and never look back to Windows.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 30, 2017)

It's really not a new issue. I turned off automatic updates when my XP machine was the newest in our house. It did an auto update that stopped my version of Nero from working. I had to reformat, reload XP and everything else (including Nero which loaded and ran just fine again), and turned off the auto update.

I set up a Linux box years ago, but it was back in the character based days and I just didn't have the time to learn a whole new set of commands. I'm sure it's easier these days. One of these days when I have free time I'll probably give it a fresh look.

Dave


----------



## Shark (Jul 30, 2017)

Unless it has changed recently, Windows 10 won't allow some versions to disable automatic updates. Under Windows 10 Microsoft has taken more control over the so called "personal computer" than previous versions. I have also noticed some of the older stuff I like use is slowly being phased out with each update. Under Windows 7 I ran older software that went as far back as Windows 95, took some minor tweaks, but they worked. Windows 10 won't even recognize a lot of the old stuff, even the stuff put out by Microsoft. I have seriously considered going back to an older version myself. A newer version of Linux doesn't sound bad, I haven't tinkered with a Linux system in a while now.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 30, 2017)

Shark said:


> I have also noticed some of the older stuff I like use is slowly being phased out with each update.


I still run an XP machine because a program I use won't load on anything newer.

Dave


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jul 30, 2017)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Shark said:
> 
> 
> > I have also noticed some of the older stuff I like use is slowly being phased out with each update.
> ...



You could always run a virtual machine to run windows xp from a flashdrive partition, and load up the program in it. 

I dont see why it wouldn't work, but, then again I havent had to run a VM in awhile. Virtual Box was what I used to use to sideload linux on my win8 laptop.

Edit to add:

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.howtogeek.com/228689/how-to-make-old-programs-work-on-windows-10/amp/


----------



## Simon007 (Jul 30, 2017)

Well that's the corporate greed, Apple are good at that too, thing is, you do have a choice, you can dual boot a computer, have different os to choose from, or get rid of Windows 10 and run whichever version of Windows you want, or run Linux, there are plenty of choices so you don't have to be lumbered with the latest version.

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigpagoda (Jul 30, 2017)

Yes, it is unfortunate that corporations get big enough they can decide for you what you need best! 
But I was really wondering if someone who knew about this upgrade in detail could estimate how much computer scrap this might generate and how soon. (Since one of mine will now be among them) It sounds like it could be quite a lot, especially in countries with older technology. (and my affected computer is really not that old) It doesn't sound like it is limited to computers, but anything connected to them- printers, monitors, scanners, etc.


----------



## richard2013 (Jul 31, 2017)

bigpagoda said:


> Anyone heard about the new Windows 10 upgrade that is designed to make thousands of older pc's obsolete? I am having an issue with the new upgrade making my computer not work on popular sites (ebay-craigslist etc) so I looked up problems with the new upgrade and am hearing that windows 10 is basically going to stop supporting tons of hardware that is not relatively new. Also the upgrade cannot be rolled back so many computers that were working will suddenly become useless. This may be great for e-scrap supplies but I think it sucks they didn't warn anyone their automatic update might mean they have to go buy a new computer.



Please post hardware specs i will help you tweak your computer if the hardware specs is reasonable, 
Give info below:
processor model
RAM size.
monitor size, if on dual or triple to quad monitor pls also state.
Harddisk: IDE, sata or SSD(have you check if there are bad sectors)

For now it is best to upgrade windows 8 to Windows 10, but from XP it will depend in specs or better stay on Windows 7.
To disable Windows update in W10, make user you are logged to an admin user
Right click Start icon> select run> type services.msc 
Then press Enter
Scroll down and look for Windows update> double click and select disable
Disabling Windows search will also improve performance.


----------



## anachronism (Jul 31, 2017)

If you're a reasonably skilled user and you want high security the Qubes OS is pretty good. Using an OS that's "no longer getting security patches" on the internet is a recipe for disaster. Then again if you have nothing to hide and don't mind casual hackers trawling over your data that's fine.


----------



## upcyclist (Jul 31, 2017)

anachronism said:


> If you're a reasonably skilled user and you want high security the Qubes OS is pretty good. Using an OS that's "no longer getting security patches" on the internet is a recipe for disaster. Then again if you have nothing to hide and don't mind casual hackers trawling over your data that's fine.


Note that "nothing to hide" will include anything you access on the web via that computer: your email, bank accounts, PayPal, health information, etc


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 31, 2017)

In my case, my XP machine is never connected to the internet. It's a unitasker devoted to running Adobe PageMaker.

Dave


----------



## Impster (Jul 31, 2017)

I also have an xp box just for 2 programs not connected to the internet.
I loved linux started with red hat then mandrake then suse, sadly the support for wireless sucked so
i just switched back to windoze.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Jul 31, 2017)

Good advice. I have due to my kids opted for Mint. Since they are young they have not asked for anything else. Though my son had trouble understanding that Internet Explorer is not the internet, just a a browser. Educational Choice guess.
Make it easy for the teachers. They have no Idea that there are anything else than Windows.

PS! I hate the autovcorrection in tapa talk

Sent fra min SM-G950F via Tapatalk


----------



## jason_recliner (Aug 1, 2017)

Shark said:


> Unless it has changed recently, Windows 10 won't allow some versions to disable automatic updates.


It's not changed, in fact it's becoming more draconian in the 2 years Win10 has been released. But you could look at that as being a responsible response, considering users tend to decide they don't want these 'annoying security updates' - updates that would have prevented ransomware epidemics like WannaCry [aka WannaCrypt] from taking hold.

That said, there are still ways to prevent Windows 10 from upgrading (new version), as distinct from updating (patching security flaws).
A couple of registry keys will shut the thing down. I might be willing share them privately, though it's generally not a good idea.
I use these to keep my network's Windows 10's on 1511 without _upgrades_, but they still get _updates_.

The first thing that I recommend _everyone[/i with Windows 10 do is defer upgrades. Settings > Updates > Advanced. In Windows 10 versions 1507 (RTM), 1511 (November Update) and 1607 (Anniversary Update) it's called "Defer Upgrades" (or possibly "defer updates". I'm not sure; I still use Win7 at home). From 1703 "Creators Update" it's all about using the same settings path to change "Current Branch" to "Current Branch for Business". This will keep you to stuff that's been well tested and fixed a few months, rather than the freshest, newest, problematic feature rollouts.

But you do really need to get your regular patches, 2nd Tuesday every month. There are a squillion people out there trying to attack your computer for financial gain. Old-school anarchist viruses and worms are less likely now for they don't make money; ransomware like WannaCry can be lucrative.

And Dave, you honestly should not be using XP if you are using the Internet, unless you use a completely isolated PC with has no access to network shares, keeps none of your valuable personal files and photos, and absolutely no internet banking. It's like running nitric without gloves or a fumehood; perfectly fine as long as you never make a mistake. Follow one bad URL and your files are toast. I also have a single application that needs XP which is why I keep Windows 7 with virtualised XP mode. These can be complicated setups, but I'd be willing to help major site contributors with detailed assistance._


----------



## anachronism (Aug 1, 2017)

FrugalRefiner said:


> In my case, my XP machine is never connected to the internet. It's a unitasker devoted to running Adobe PageMaker.
> 
> Dave



Which is the only way to keep things secure


----------



## Auful (Aug 1, 2017)

jimdoc said:


> Change to Ubuntu. I did in 2008, and never look back to Windows.


Exactly what I did in 2007. Mint is an alternative as well. Use virtual box for a windows virtual machine, if needed.


----------



## rickbb (Aug 1, 2017)

In my day jobI have to support practically every OS made, I still have a win 98 box and a DOS 6.22 box running. 

All OS's have good and bad things about them, nothing wrong with Win 10, you just have to use it for what it's made for is all. If you have hardware or software that will not run under the latest OS, then you have to do what you have to do.


----------



## m.iftikhar447 (Aug 1, 2017)

Download Driver Solution Pack and run it on your machine having Win 10. it will install & update all Hardware devices on your pc or laptop.

Sent from my A8 using Tapatalk


----------

